# NSW: SSBS - round 1 georges river Sydney



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

The first round of the Squidgy Southern Bream Series for 2010 was held today on the Georges river.
I started the journey from the South coast last night at about 11:30pm and arrived after a few stops at around 4am.
Everyone else started to show up at around 5am, including the mobile coffee dude, so after 2 quick hits of caffeine i was charged and ready to go.
It started off overcast, then a quick downpour of rain hit us but passed quickly, but there was very little wind so it was looking good.
The boaters started first, for safety reasons, and we started about 5mins later just after 7am, a lot of yakkers headed for the oyster racks, others went east, some went west and i found myself all alone in some very breamy looking water.
I made the decision to start off with surface lures and was hit about 15mins into it by a solid fish which gave me just enough time to feel how heavy he was before throwing the hook, then the same thing happened 10 casts later to another good fish.
I was a little frustrated to say the least, but i figured it was a promising start to the day so i remained confident in getting some fish into the livewell.
Time kept on ticking by with hardly any interest in any lure i tried including shallow and deep HB's, SP's, surface lures and blades.
I tried the edges of the mangroves, including some suicide casts way down deep into the mangroves, oyster racks, sandflats, drop offs and nothing was going my way.
The only thing i was yet to try was fishing under the hulls of the moored boats, so i made my way over then about half way there the wind got up from out of nowhere.
I was tempted to go find some shelter somewhere, but since ive never fished or even been to the Georges river before, i wasnt sure how far i would need to go to find some good spots out of the wind so i stuck with my plan to fish the hulls and tied on a heavier blade to get to the bottom.
The first boat i tried gave me my first bream for the day, which went a touch under legal length so i had to return him to the water, but again my confidence picked up with the sight of a bream.
I tried 5 or 6 different boats with no result until i tried one boat in particular, first cast and i got a good solid hit but no hookup, so i fired another cast and got hit on the drop and landed my first legal bream for the day which went 26cm to the fork.
I stayed with the same boat for at least an hour getting hits on almost every cast, some were just little taps, but there were some good hits in there too so i knew it was just a matter of time before one of them hooked up.
Eventually one did, and i landed a second legal which went 30cm to the fork, so 2 in the tank and im confident in getting the 3rd.
I thought it must be close to time up, so a quick check on the time and it was only 11am, still 3hrs to go!!!
I stayed with the same boat for the next 20mins then decided to move on since the bite had died off, but in the remaining 3hrs i couldnt get my 3rd fish, but i was happy to at least have something to weigh in.
Final results copied from the Basin lure and fly website:

Georges River Kayak
POSITION KAYAK TEAM NAME ANGLER NAME WIEGHT BIG BREAM
1 K19 Carl Dubois 2.175
2 K11 Stewart Dunn 1.77
3 K16 Daniel Holder 1.58
4 K8 Wayne Robinson 1.425
5 K17 Jason meech 1.155
6 K7 Team AKFF 2 Craig Coughlan 0.955
7 K12 Rider Thomas Wood 0.86
8 K13 AKFF Dave Gleeson 0.565
9 K4 Pinniped Brian Rutledge 0.545
10 K6 Brad Reid 0.53
11 K15 Hobiesports Dave Hedge 0.52
12 K18 Sailing Scene Rowan Stanek 0.52
13 K10 Andrew Death 0.505
14 K9 Parko Alan Parkinson 0.485
K1 Rocket Rod Waller 0
K2 Joe Pietrasikiewicz 0
K3 Jason Reid 0
K5 Bamboozle Ken Raley 0
K14 Denis Huon 0
K20 Edmi\edia Marcel Chaloupka 0

Well done Cid, for your win with a solid bag, and Stewie and Daniel for making up the top 3.
It was good to see a few more yakkers for this one too, hopefully we will see a few of you at the Clyde river next month.


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Nice report mate...

As mentioned elsewhere, well done Stu and Cid!

And gratz to team AKFF for two top 10 places.

See you at the Clyde...


----------



## Shorty (May 11, 2008)

Great stuff,,,any photos availble ?

This would be better moved to the SSBS forum Mods ?


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

I dont think so Shorty, its a trip report...

Besides, arent you over segregation yet?


----------



## .329 (Apr 17, 2006)

Well done guys, pretty solid bag there Cid. Cheers for the report Craig.


----------



## wayner (Jan 7, 2009)

was a great day and fun had by all.the wind made it a bit harder but that is the challenge of a fishing comp.well done to cid and stewie with there first and second.

waye


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

I really hate that when you type a massive report and it gets wiped....arrrrrggghh.

Anyway, I had fun but it was bloody frustrating and I think Bream comps + any sort of wind rules the paddle yaks out big-time. I reckon I spent at least 50% of my day paddling (that's over 3 hours) readjusting position, moving, slowing my drift down and trying to hold position and get more than one cast in before I was blown away from the spot I was trying to fish. I think that anyone who wants to regularly fish these comps (and I'm not sure that's me) needs to be in a hands-free kayak as they definitel;y maximise fishing time.

I powered to my spot and was fishing by 7.20. Fisrt cast 23cm bream. 2nd cast, hook up, big run, skull drag the fish off the oysters, snap goes the treble. arrgggh goes Davey G... Poppers werent working, I didn't get any follows till very late in the day. The biigest tide of the year didn't help as soon all the structure was underwater and hidden from view. I tried various spots all round Woolloware Bay and managed my first legal off some submerged racks (I think there were racks down there somewhere) on the trusty SX40 which I was casting about 150 metres downwind with the assistance of the howling tailwind..... :lol: Couldnt stand the wind any longer so sulked back into the mangrove edges and pulled another just legal which fought like a 10cm bream. 2 in the well, crikeys what's going on here??

Unfortunately breamy number 2 decided that he didn't like my live well and carcked it so I was back to 1 fish. A series of frustrating braid tangles, trebles stuck in the front handle of my kayak, small bream inhaling my lures etc started getting to me and a few swear words ensued. After a good tanty I was back into it but couldn't entice any more bream. The paddle back across the channel was interesting with cross chop, strong winds etc nearly tipping me out ( the scenario of tipping over and losing my only remaining fish did cross my mind).

Back on the beach it seemed everyone had a similar tale of frustration, lost fish, pulled hooks and stuff ups. The queue for the weigh in was about 200 metres long due to the 17 million boaters who took part. Not sure if that aspect of the day was all that well run, perhaps the kayakers could have been weighed in first?

Did I have fun? Yeah. Was it some of the most frustrating fishing ever? Yep. Would I do another? Not sure....

Great to see many familiar faces and well done to Cid, Stu and others who competed. Go Team AKFF!


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Nice reporting guys and well done to Cid and Stu for their results. Unfortunately I couldn't make this one but look forward to catching up with everyone at the Clyde round


----------



## Rstanek (Nov 5, 2007)

Despite a couple of good fish dropped yak-side that stung, it was a great day. plenty of 23cm-24cm fork bream, and I lost 4 packs of Gulp shrimps to choppers, little bream and unstoppables before managing to get one that scraped through into the livewell.

Looking forward to the next one!


----------



## benji (Jul 15, 2008)

Well done guys. The wind was a pain when it came up, i didn't have my live well finished in time but luckly a mate asked if i would jump on his boat. 
We caught heaps of small bream just under size with only the one keeper going 25.1cm (not me). Most fish coming from the flats in kogarah bay, woolooware and Dolls point .Did manage to land a few good flathead over 60cm which is always fun on 4lb leader. Even with the electric it was difficult to fish in the wind. 
I should finish the live well soon so hopefully be going to the Clyde comp.


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

kraley said:


> yes, technically team Bamboozle lost out to arch-nemisis Davey G (or more correctly FISH MURDERER!), but we'll be back, with a vengeance! :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


Ken, you deserved 1st place just for having the coolest team name :lol: Will we be seeing team Bamboozle :lol: :lol: (i cant get enough of that :lol: ) at the Clyde round?


----------



## blueyak (Jan 20, 2009)

Well done Cid on a well deserved win. Most won't know this but Cid was told to 'DO WELL OR IT'S YOUR LAST ONE', so I'm glad you got it mate.

It was good to see how many of the crew had travelled to get there with Craig putting in a great effort to drive from Batemans bay ( you're nuts ;-) ) and the Central Coast crew Dave, Dan and Jason putting in a good effort too, both with driving and with Dans 3rd place. Any time you see these guys rock up in their team colours you just know one of em will kick ass.

I'm a little surprised that a comp in sydney only pulls 20 kayaks especially when you consider at least 5 of them were from outside the sydney area. I know that you can go out and catch bream for free but if you haven't tried a comp (whether it be abt,ssbs or kft) yet you should seriously think about it. Yes it's a challenge, and yes the pressure of a comp will mess with your head ( or is that just me ) but I can assure you that you will get something out of it that improves your day to day fishing.

The weigh in was awesome, especially from the top boaters. From memory the best boat bag was 5 fish for 5.16kilo and a couple of high 4kilo bags too. The winning boat team said they caught a staggering 30 legals on 9cm plastics and chubby's. Thats what makes these tourny's so good, seeing the big bags and hearing how they were caught. You always learn something.

See you guys at the next one,
Stewie


----------



## CatfishKeith (Apr 17, 2009)

What a frustrating day I dropped four good fish which resulted in four tantrums [email protected]# $ [email protected]%#% f#$%^kkkkkkkkkkkk. Glad to see I wasn't the only one screaming at myself. Saw someone else having a moment....

I did boat good 2 Flathead and a Whiting but no Bananas. There was a lot of unproductive water to cover between good spots and the incoming current was very strong.. That with the Sun then the wind then the rain then the strong winds and too many dropped fish. Why wouldn't you enter this comp..

Glad to see I was one of the select few that didn't come back with something for the weigh-in congratulations to the other 4 

Oh well on to the next one I can only go in one direction.

Got to agree with BlueYak its worth the $50. It's fun, it focus you on an objective, you catch up with other yakers and can talk about tech and tackle. I've learn alot from the few comps I've been in. come on and I'll see you at a comp


----------



## pescado (May 17, 2007)

Well done mate on the top 10 place, and to Cid and Stu for their placings. I will have to give one of these bream comps a go one day 8)


----------

